# International 674



## Sotal (Jul 11, 2021)

We have an international 674 as our first tractor.

I need to get a couple of bits to get everything working, but I'm not really sure what I need!

We have a back bucket but we need a top link but I'm not sure what size we need. From a quick read there seems to be cat 1 and cat 2 fittings. The tractor end seems to be stepped with roughly a 19mm hole on one side and roughly a 25mm hole on the other side. The bucket looks to be just 19mm.

I think I need it to be around 2 foot to just under 3 foot on the adjustment.

So what do I need including pins?


Also the muck fork has been used as a name spike so only has 2 tines. I need 4 more. I think they are classed as small as they are around 80cm long. Are they universal?

Any recommendations for places to buy from in the UK?

Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Sotal, welcome to the forum.

Attached is a photo of an adjustable Cat 1 top link. You install the adjusting rod through the hole in the center tubular body and turn the (threaded) center body CW / CCW to adjust the length to fit your needs. This particular top link adjusts from 21 inches to 28 inches. You can obtain other adjustable top links for longer or shorter requirements. Once you have it adjusted, there is a threaded locking tab that you tighten with a hammer to hold that position. You can get these on the internet or at your local tractor shop. It seems they last forever with normal usage. I've had mine for 30+ years. You will need two 19mm pins to attach the top link.








I'm not sure I understand your comment about a 19mm hole on one side and a 25mm (Cat 2) on the other side? You can convert a cat 2 hole to cat 1 with an adapter sleeve. See below.


----------



## Sotal (Jul 11, 2021)

From what I can tell the top link bracket has a cat 1 hole on the nearside and a cat 2 hole on the offside. A bushing like you posted above may help, but I'd also seen stepped pins, so presumed I needed one of those.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes you need the stepped top link pin, it is available in either cat 1 or cat 2 for the main body with one end being cat and the other cat 2.
This is the cat 1 pin
Stepped Top Link Pin Cat 1/2 Toplink for Case International IH Harvester Tractor | eBay
And here is the cat 2 pin
Cat 2 Tractor International Stepped Top Link Pin 795XL 844XL 856XL 884 | eBay

As far as the length you will find that quite often you may need to have a couple of top links laying around,
as different implements will need different lengths, a 15-24 inch adjustable may work for you.


----------



## Sotal (Jul 11, 2021)

LouNY said:


> Yes you need the stepped top link pin, it is available in either cat 1 or cat 2 for the main body with one end being cat and the other cat 2.
> This is the cat 1 pin
> Stepped Top Link Pin Cat 1/2 Toplink for Case International IH Harvester Tractor | eBay
> And here is the cat 2 pin
> ...


Excellent, thank you. At the moment we only have a bucket to go on the back. The bucket would stay on but we have a muck spreader that needs to go on some of the time.

With those pins do they require a big R clip to go on the larger end?

Is there any benefit in going for a cat 1/2 over a cat 1/1? Are either stronger etc?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

The larger pin is a bit stronger, but you should be able to use the size that matches your implement.
That said you could go cat 2 pin and top link and use a bushing on the implement end.
I tend to go larger most of the time.
I prefer a lynch pin over an R pin if it will fit.
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...NfY25Vd-NWY9YJtBMOFkadrDr5yAh_GYaAjdCEALw_wcB


----------



## Sotal (Jul 11, 2021)

I might be understanding it won't but the above is what is was going to order. The thin side on the right will fit through the 19mm hole and then can have a lynch pin to secure it but the other end should fit through the 25mm end. Wouldn't this mean it could slide across until the 25mm part his the 19mm hole? Does something need to go in the groove of the left hand side on the picture to stop it sliding?

I'm thinking of going for a cat 1/2 so I have a cat 1 at the bucket end and a cat 2 at the tractor end. Is the above pin the correct one for this?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

My 574 has a shoulder that would prevent the pin from going in that far.
If yours doesn't then I would add the R clip to be sure it didn't.

That pin is the one for a cat 1 top link, when the top link is installed the larger portion of the pin can not slide far enough towards the smaller pin hole to fall out the toplink fills the area.

If you are going to go cat 2 on the tractor end the other pin is what you will be needing as the cat 2 top link needs a 1 inch pin.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Like Lou, I have a couple top links around in varying lengths to accomodate different implements. They are not a 'one size fits all' part. All mine are CAT 1 on one end and CAT 2 on the other and I keep an assortment of bushings in the tractor's tool boxes.

...and always spring loaded lynch pins so long as the hole is large enough to accept them.


----------



## Sotal (Jul 11, 2021)

LouNY said:


> My 574 has a shoulder that would prevent the pin from going in that far.
> If yours doesn't then I would add the R clip to be sure it didn't.
> 
> That pin is the one for a cat 1 top link, when the top link is installed the larger portion of the pin can not slide far enough towards the smaller pin hole to fall out the toplink fills the area.
> ...


I don't think it had a shoulder but I might be wrong.

Would this one be better?









With a lynch pin in the 6mm hole it wouldn't be able to move far. What is the 12mm hole for though?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I don't know why they have the 12mm hole, unless someone was to use it in a different application.
Once that pin is installed and a clip of some type is put in the smaller hole that can't move.
That is the pin for a cat 2 top link 1" pin holes.
Your other pin is for a cat 1 top link 7/8" pin holes, also with the toplink mounted the pin can't go to far to the right as the toplink and the larger shoulder will fill the space.


----------



## Sotal (Jul 11, 2021)

LouNY said:


> I don't know why they have the 12mm hole, unless someone was to use it in a different application.
> Once that pin is installed and a clip of some type is put in the smaller hole that can't move.
> That is the pin for a cat 2 top link 1" pin holes.
> Your other pin is for a cat 1 top link 7/8" pin holes, also with the toplink mounted the pin can't go to far to the right as the toplink and the larger shoulder will fill the space.


Brilliant, that's what I was after. I just need to get the right size top link now. I think I might measure up again. I'm sure it was about 60cm but I want the measurement to be in the middle of the adjustment really, rather than at one end of the adjustment.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

You want a top link that measures center of the eyes to your ideal measurement so you have adjustment either way. You can get them in all different overall lengths.


----------

